# Learning to Hunt



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I completed the hunters education course/test yesterday, and got that step completed. Next up is the field test scheduled this coming December. 

The reason for this decision to start hunting is I want to start eating mostly meat that is wild game...except for the occasional steak or burger of course. The other major reason is it is a necessary skill to have if you don’t have a grocery store to go to. 

My plan is to start hunting upland birds, waterfowl and small mammals initially. Then as my skills progress start hunting deer, and elk. 

The extra meat will cut food costs dramatically once the skills are founded. Just need to get a chest freezer for the processed meat.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Good luck to ya, keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarok

Just a suggestion based on my knowledge and experiences.

If you seriously want to harvest as much animal food as you can as well as doing it the most efficiently, learn to Trap.

If you are intent on Hunting to harvest your food, focus first on small mammals (in my area) squirrel would be the one that I would focus on for a quick and plentiful harvest. If needed, you can most likely take 30 squirrel in a fall morning using a .410.

Unless you are hunting a baited field, bird hunting may be difficult. Talk to local farmers to see if they will allow you to use their fields to harvest some birds. This may be an impossible task as the Bird Hunters that I know take this shit seriously and it is more of a social thing to interact with their friends and family.

Deer hunting can yield some big food gains but the time that you might have to invest as well as the money might make it more costly. If you want to have a nice weekend hobby, go for it. Please keep local and state laws in mind as you partake in your new quest.

Good luck my friend!



Ragnarök said:


> I completed the hunters education course/test yesterday, and got that step completed. Next up is the field test scheduled this coming December.
> 
> The reason for this decision to start hunting is I want to start eating mostly meat that is wild game...except for the occasional steak or burger of course. The other major reason is it is a necessary skill to have if you don't have a grocery store to go to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get a buddy to take you out a couple times and see what's up. Practice your shooting skills and find a "good" place to hunt.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Ragnarök said:


> The extra meat will cut food costs dramatically once the skills are founded. Just need to get a chest freezer for the processed meat.


I do not know how it works in your region, but around here freezers are pretty easy to find in facebook sales groups. People tend to think they take up to much space and sell them pretty cheap.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My CWD permit expires at dusk, and I can't go deer hunting to my pop up 100 yards from my computer.

Seems like no caregivers will stop by every other weekend, and the deer are zooming know


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not know where you live and plan to hunt. But here you had better know and follow the law to the letter. Every regulation madders and there is someone waiting to nail you.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ragnarok
> 
> Just a suggestion based on my knowledge and experiences.
> 
> ...


I agree with that but be careful about the bag limits. That number you listed for squirrels was about 5 times higher then what you can legally harvest in a day around here. I do 2nd the .410 shotgun. My first gun was a single shot NEF .410. It's taken many a squirrel and its sitting in my gun cabinet now ready to go.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

In same predicament here in SC. I just sent off for my license to hunt/fish etc. I will ask a seasoned hunter to take me out, make the day for him/her worth it.
Want to get Hogs first, then move into game for food. 
I still think there is a mental barrier needed to break before killing a Bambi...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> In same predicament here in SC. I just sent off for my license to hunt/fish etc. I will ask a seasoned hunter to take me out, make the day for him/her worth it.
> Want to get Hogs first, then move into game for food.
> I still think there is a mental barrier needed to break before killing a Bambi...


 What many find hard is the wait for the shot.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ragnarok
> 
> Just a suggestion based on my knowledge and experiences.
> 
> ...


Squirrels and rabbits...turkey, peasants, quail and duck are what I'm thinking before any large game.

Some squrriels and rabbits are protected here in Washington so I do need to be able to identify any game that is legal.

Don't have a 410 gauge so I'll need one of those too.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Get a buddy to take you out a couple times and see what's up. Practice your shooting skills and find a "good" place to hunt.


Not many I know that hunt. One good friend does. They say never hunt alone.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I do not know how it works in your region, but around here freezers are pretty easy to find in facebook sales groups. People tend to think they take up to much space and sell them pretty cheap.


As long as the utility is served I'm ok with taking up space. Great advice...I will check it out to cut costs.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not know where you live and plan to hunt. But here you had better know and follow the law to the letter. Every regulation madders and there is someone waiting to nail you.


I live in Washington state. I don't plan on hunting without knowing exactly what I'm hunting.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree with that but be careful about the bag limits. That number you listed for squirrels was about 5 times higher then what you can legally harvest in a day around here. I do 2nd the .410 shotgun. My first gun was a single shot NEF .410. It's taken many a squirrel and its sitting in my gun cabinet now ready to go.[/QUOTE
> 
> I need a 410 and a 20 gauge to add to my safe. I've got a 12 gauge but it's not for hunting. I could hunt with it but it's built for home defense. The bag limit is smaller than what slippy said but slipply probably hunts on his own land and lives in a different area than you do.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> In same predicament here in SC. I just sent off for my license to hunt/fish etc. I will ask a seasoned hunter to take me out, make the day for him/her worth it.
> Want to get Hogs first, then move into game for food.
> I still think there is a mental barrier needed to break before killing a Bambi...


If I eat it I should be willing to kill it. That is my mentality.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What many find hard is the wait for the shot.


The correct shot. Good point.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree with that but be careful about the bag limits. That number you listed for squirrels was about 5 times higher then what you can legally harvest in a day around here. I do 2nd the .410 shotgun. My first gun was a single shot NEF .410. It's taken many a squirrel and its sitting in my gun cabinet now ready to go.


I am a private property owner, zoned Agricultural, and thus, I will shoot as many tree rats as I want. Uninhibited by the over-reaching government.

This, I shit you not


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> If I eat it I should be willing to kill it. That is my mentality.


Mrs Slippy read this and asked that for Mrs Ragnarok's sake, Ragnarok reconsiders that...:vs_smirk:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Not many I know that hunt. One good friend does. They say never hunt alone.


Not a bad idea to hunt with another person at first, but once you get some experience and "are properly prepared," hunting alone can be very pleasant and certainly not any more dangerous than hunting around others.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy read this and asked that for Mrs Ragnarok's sake, Ragnarok reconsiders that...:vs_smirk:


I don't kill cats :devil:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Not a bad idea to hunt with another person at first, but once you get some experience and "are properly prepared," hunting alone can be very pleasant and certainly not any more dangerous than hunting around others.


I'd be safe in either situation.

It's be nice to make it a trip though after some experience.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I live in Washington state. I don't plan on hunting without knowing exactly what I'm hunting.


What , when, were, what size, what sex, how many, how long you have to register the kill if required. Good luck .
Army friend combat experience good shot. First time deer hunting. He was on my land and a nice buck was standing out in open corn field he was going to take the shot. The buck was a good 300 yards away and he had a 12ga slug. We had a good laugh about it. latter. Next morning he took his first deer out back.
If hunting from a stand have range markers you can use to judge distance.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Not many I know that hunt. One good friend does. They say never hunt alone.


Hunting alone is a must do. Quite rewarding!

Just let somebody know what general area your going to hunting and for how long. Get a couple maps one being a topo map another the county map and maybe forestry map from your states DNR. Get a good compass and learn how to use it.

Keep your powder dry and your weapons clean and lubricated with light oil for cold weather.

Learn how to read sign. Learn what the weather patterns do to the activity level of the game.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your plan to start with small game is a good one @Ragnarok. Ducks and geese are tough customers. I think you would benefit from 3 1/2 inch 12 gauge. It's not a must but it is effective. Do not forget to use steel shot on waterfowl.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> I completed the hunters education course/test yesterday, and got that step completed. Next up is the field test scheduled this coming December.
> 
> The reason for this decision to start hunting is I want to start eating mostly meat that is wild game...except for the occasional steak or burger of course. The other major reason is it is a necessary skill to have if you don't have a grocery store to go to.
> 
> ...


I think hunting birds is hard then deer. The hardest is rabbit though


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think hunting birds is hard then deer. The hardest is rabbit though


Getcher self a good ferret and some nets... you'll be eatin wabbit in short order!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What , when, were, what size, what sex, how many, how long you have to register the kill if required. Good luck .
> Army friend combat experience good shot. First time deer hunting. He was on my land and a nice buck was standing out in open corn field he was going to take the shot. The buck was a good 300 yards away and he had a 12ga slug. We had a good laugh about it. latter. Next morning he took his first deer out back.
> If hunting from a stand have range markers you can use to judge distance.


Ya that's kinda far away for a shot gun lol. All good tips..I'll keep them in mind in the future.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hunting alone is a must do. Quite rewarding!
> 
> Just let somebody know what general area your going to hunting and for how long. Get a couple maps one being a topo map another the county map and maybe forestry map from your states DNR. Get a good compass and learn how to use it.
> 
> ...


I'm excited about learning the compass more. I only know rudimentary knowledge on that subject.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Your plan to start with small game is a good one @Ragnarok. Ducks and geese are tough customers. I think you would benefit from 3 1/2 inch 12 gauge. It's not a must but it is effective. Do not forget to use steel shot on waterfowl.


No tickets for me...I'll skip the lead.

I'll probably start with quail and rabbits. I'm gonna try it without a scope for the rabbit. I'm pretty good with iron sights. We see what happens


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think hunting birds is hard then deer. The hardest is rabbit though


I can see that. I have never field dressed an animal before...that's one reason why I want to start small.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> No tickets for me...I'll skip the lead.
> 
> I'll probably start with quail and rabbits. I'm gonna try it without a scope for the rabbit. I'm pretty good with iron sights. We see what happens


A shotgun is an instinctive weapon. It's point there is a bead and fire. Very rapid. No long deliberate aiming.


----------

